# Upgrade and repaint of a big hauler 4-6-0



## Graffas (Aug 29, 2016)

I just received my new subframe for my old 4-6-0.







As I'm going to install RC and batteries in it, I decided to repaint it as well.







I really didn't like the maroon/silver and gold paint job.
The maroon fields on the cab and tender were masked.














I washed all the parts thoroughly with dish washing detergent and then primed with red etch primer.














Then a coat of Stynylrez black primer.














I went for a black, gold and maroon finish.














I have the smokebox left to paint in graphite and then the interior walls green.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Graffas, an interesting and detailed project, keep us informed of your progress. LiG


----------



## Graffas (Aug 29, 2016)

The repaint and conversion to the new chassis is almost complete.

There was a bit of a problem with fitting the air tanks though...

I had to move the tanks 1/8" to the rear to make them clear the cylinders.












The tender will get some weathering as well.












I cut the power pickups in the loco to prepare it for the RC conversion.

The tender will get the batteries, rx, esc and connections later.


----------



## Graffas (Aug 29, 2016)

Another photo:


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Graffas,
Very nice.
Tell us about the lining and lettering please.
One large decal, or many small ones, or something else?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I had to move the tanks 1/8" to the rear to make them clear the cylinders.


That's the only difference between the regular chassis and the Anniversary version. Don't ask me why!


----------



## Graffas (Aug 29, 2016)

David Leech said:


> Graffas,
> Very nice.
> Tell us about the lining and lettering please.
> One large decal, or many small ones, or something else?
> ...


Thanks, those are the original linings and signage.
I masked it off before repainting the loco and tender.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pretty cool 

Jason


----------



## Graffas (Aug 29, 2016)

I designed a kerosene headlight for it:









It's printed and is currently being painted.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nicely done.. Graffas 

tack så mycket for sharing your work.. 

just about all the Swedish I know even though it's my family's native language.


----------



## Graffas (Aug 29, 2016)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> Very, very nicely done.. Graffas
> tack så mycket for sharing your work..
> 
> just about all the Swedish I know even though it's my family's native language.


Tackar! That's not so bad. 
Now it's pretty much done.
Ive only have to insert the new battery when it arrives.



























Tested it without major problems (except for the too weak battery I had).


----------



## BrentGroth (Dec 27, 2007)

All due respect, but those lights burned whale oil.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good, love the attention to detail.


----------

